# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for December 2008

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Get in a public transit and see where you end up


Advanced Task - Ride in Santa's Sleigh

----------


## John11

I tried to do the Advanced task a couple nights ago, but I failed.  

I had a lucid early in the night and part of it was quite different than anything I had experienced before.  Here's an excerpt from my Dream Journal:





> *Garage Lucid:*
> I had a brief lucid. I'm not sure what triggered it. This is the earliest in the night that I've had a lucid before. 
> 
> I was in a car maintenance like place. I walked toward the next room and the dream faded.
> 
> It didn't fade like my LDs have faded in the past. I just felt like I wasn't asleep anymore. I could produce vivid images by imagining them, but it didn't feel like a dream, but it didn't feel like I was awake. I visualized Santa's sleigh and got in. I said, "On Donner, on dasher, on prancer, on vixen, on Donner, on Cupid, on Donner, on Blitzen." I noticed I said Donner 3 times. Then I felt like this was a waste anyway since it was just me visualizing and not really a dream. I think I fell into another dream, but I don't remember.



I had another LD later that night, but I wasn't thinking too clearly so I just kept calling out for Santa and that didn't do any good.

----------


## slash112

isnt riding in santas sleigh not dead easy, i just dont like the idea of letting something take you away somewhere random, its gunna be boring. (the hard part for me is getting lucid)

p.s. are you aloud to drive a sleigh powered by rockets instead of reigndeer?

----------


## jereb

can I be the one driving the sleigh, or does it have to be santa?

----------


## benTENDO

When referring to Santa's Sleigh & you tell me to ride in it... Only dirty thoughts come to mind.

Technically I would be correct saying I could get laid in the Sleight to complete the task right? I like where this task is going.

&& transit is just any transportation system right?

----------


## MANorBUTTERFLY?

Hello Nija9578,

I'm a newly registered user here on Dream Views. Second time poster, long time Ldreamer. I think these tasks are a GREAT IDEA! Can't wait to read about everyone's experiences.

----------


## Garjzla

both sound like loads of fun!

i will go to new york and go in the subway!

that will be fun!

maybe the subway would go to the north pole?

----------


## Garjzla

> I had another LD later that night, but I wasn't thinking too clearly so I just kept calling out for Santa and that didn't do any good.



lol i could just see someone in the middle of nowhere  "santa where are you?" ::D:  ::lol:: 

(sorry about the double post)

----------


## archdreamer

The basic task sounds interesting this month. If I find myself in a position to do so, I'll definitely give it a go.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I'm excited about the basic task, too.  This is one I've been excited about for the past few months.

I wonder if there is a way to knock both these tasks out with one dream, Polar Express style?

----------


## Eel

> I'm excited about the basic task, too.  This is one I've been excited about for the past few months.
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to knock both these tasks out with one dream, Polar Express style?



Like get the subway train to go to the north pole and hitch a ride there.

----------


## Hukif

Oh the tasks are out, cool, now to try, I wonder... advanced task counts even if I kick Santa from the sleigh?

----------


## ninja9578

I'll make the new badges tomorrow.

----------


## magical mike

I DID IT I DID IT I DID IT!!!! OR I almost did it..
I was very very very suprised it happened this fast!

I remember

then I remember, waking up in the living room, and my nana being their/ I said "wow this is just like a dream" so I did a reality check wear I pinch myself, and it dint seem to hurt lol,  so then i tried to breath through my nose, i tried, and it was kinda hard to breath through my nose.. I then counted my finger, and my fingers keep changing places.. I remembered not to get mad about it, because someone on dreamveiws got mad about it, and lost lucidity... then without trying to count anymore, I said "I am dreaming!" But I wasent sure all the way... but I was pretty sure..

anyways oh another reality check i  tried to do was to walk through moms computer screen that dint work, well I couldent really walk through it..... so I pushed on it, and it dint make that LCD screen effect when you push on them... so I walked to my living room, were I seen this old lady, she then turned kinda young.. it was weird... she said "can I join you in your dream?" I said what?" she said "can I join you in your dream?" I said "can you join my in my dream!?!?! you know i am dreaming right!?!?!" she said "yes! I want to join you" so I said  ::o: k:, I thought about what todo.. so then I lifted up herr blouse...... just to look! so then I thought..... hmmmm... what to do... I couldent think of anything to do.. then I remember! Santa's sleigh !!! so I raced to my bake yard (But she dint want to go) there was a car driving down our driveway pretty fast.. and I got kinda scared of it.. oh as I walked out of my house, I seen my dog, had bright red eyes.. I Just ignored it.... anyways in the back yard I seen these 2 huge trash cans, one had white garbage bag iin it, the other had yellow (Note- in alot of my dreams theres alot of blue, white, and yellow) anyways, I tried to turn them into santas sleigh... it dint work,, I even scream "Santa's sleigh!" and closed my eyes and turned around.. not to see santas sleigh....... so I sat granny in the sleigh shaped trash can, and I started picking it up, and sating it down, to kinda make it bounce of the ground... lol then I jumped it on the trampoline... it was hard to keep it over the trampoline.. (Then granny lady was logn gone) then my sister came out (marianne, my twin) I said "Marianne I am dreaming!!!!!" she said "wow, cool" in an uncared voice... I hoped  on the trash can sleigh with me (I was afraid it was going to weigh it down lol)... but it dint.. I said "Marianne flap your arms to make it go up!" and she did lol.. I started flapping my arms, and I was looking out art the vista and how beautiful it w.. then my dad, Brent, and Brandon came out.. I said "Guys guys iam dreaming!" dad kidna smiled and said "Yeah right" wih a kinda ok i might be dreaming, but i know iam not dreaming, smile on... then I started flapping away.... and they started getting taller, and taller like fantastic four... I said "guys I am trying to get this to turn into santas sleigh... go away... they dint leave, they just stood there.... and I tried to twist brandons neck to push him away, but his head was like jelow..... sooo yeah... then I remember "wakening up" and I did another reality check and it turns out I was dreaming again! thats all I can remember folks!

that probably dosent count  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Sounds good.

----------


## magical mike

dose it count!?!?!?

----------


## ninja9578

yep, you'll get your wings soon

----------


## slash112

is it alright if i can be in the sliegh on my own or does santa have to drive/be in it?

also, i know i posted this question already but it kinda got ignored so, can the sleigh be rocket powered or does it have to be reigndeer?

----------


## magical mike

Santa was not in the sleigh with me.. I cornered my house yelling "I see santas sleigh" expecting to see santas sleigh, but I seen 2 garbage cans big and long, in the shape of a sleigh. So if mine counts, I Guess Santa would not have to be in it..
I thought the Santa one was easier than the public transit (probably because i have never been on a subway or whatever)

----------


## slash112

i completed the basic task i think, but it was last week, and i wasnt lucid till the end, so i dunno if this will count but ill describe anyway.

i was in a normal dream, i somehow ended up on a bus, i was by myself, so i was bored, and when im bored i always end up doing RCs, so that habit reflected in my dreams, so i became lucid, i had no idea where i was until i smashed out into the air and i realised i was actualy about a mile away from my house.

so i did the task, but it was bad timing and non-lucid

----------


## panta-rei

I got into a taxi, and asked "Take me to where the action was."

I ended up in a back alley, where someone was getting mugged. I helped the guy, but I was hoping for something more fun...

----------


## LovingLucidity

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I've been lurking since May.  I am having Ld's  enough now to try the monthly task.  It was very intimidating when I first found that people were able to do this.

However, now that I've had enough Ld's to say I am a Lucid dreamer I am ready to try.

So far I have had a few successful wilds, a lot of deld's and even a string of them one night.  I've flown, and even ate food. 

I have at least one Lucid a week. I'm always trying to improve and get better results. 

So, count me in.

The Transit task will be cool because my dreams usually have only a few people in it...so mass tranist will be a real change.

Really jazzed about the sleigh ride.

My next post* will be* a completed task. I have my distorted nubby reality checked fingers crossed!

LL

----------


## ninja9578

> i completed the basic task i think, but it was last week, and i wasnt lucid till the end, so i dunno if this will count but ill describe anyway.
> 
> i was in a normal dream, i somehow ended up on a bus, i was by myself, so i was bored, and when im bored i always end up doing RCs, so that habit reflected in my dreams, so i became lucid, i had no idea where i was until i smashed out into the air and i realised i was actualy about a mile away from my house.
> 
> so i did the task, but it was bad timing and non-lucid



Sorry, you have to be lucid to do the lucid task of the month  ::tongue::

----------


## Creation X

I'll try basic & Advanced tonight, hopefully I will have a Lucid. I've was having a dry spell, but lately I've been having a bunch! Wish me luck  :smiley:

----------


## iadr

*Riding On Santa's Sled*
I am outside at this remote location where there is snow all over the ground, when this sled driven by Santa pulls up really fast and comes to a abrupt halt.  When I climb onto the sled it immediately takes off really fast, pinning me back to the seat.  We are going so fast that everything is a blur and I am unable to see anything.  After a bit, we seem to be going straight up in the air, which I am only able to sense, as everything is still a blur because of the speed at which we are traveling.  I eventually lose consciousness.

----------


## endymion

I have to say, at first I wasn't too enthused about the tasks for this month, but after completing the advanced task, I have to say it was totally worth it! It was so much fun...

*ATTEMPT #1: SUCCESS!!*
(View my Dream Journal to read the whole dream, below is just the task-relevant part)

"...I tell Morpheus that I want to get to the North Pole so I can get on Santas sleigh and complete the DV task of the month. He asks me to grab onto his arm, and I obey. Then both of us begin spinning.

The scene goes black for a while. Then I reemerge in a Christmas-themed waiting room, sans Morpheus. In this room there are many families waiting in one of those windy snake-lines to see Santa. I decide theres no reason for me to wait, so I use my lucid powers to toss people out of my way with a flick of my hand (like magic). I get to the end of the room but dont see Santa right away. So I say, Oh Santa, you can come out now and sure enough he appears. I then say something like meet me at the sleigh. I jump through the nearest window to the tarmac right outside. I see the landed sleigh right in front of me, with Santa in the reins. Its a green-colored vehicle of very modern designsleek curves on an overall oval-shaped sleigh (almost looks like a mini Mon Calamari Cruiser from Star Wars) and no reindeer in sight (its motorized, apparently). Worried that hes going to leave without me, I sprint over to it, jump, and catch on to one of the side guard-rails. It turns out I was just in time, as not a moment later the sleigh takes off and is in the air. Im still holding on for dear life on a guard-rail bumper thing, but Santa doesnt seem inclined to invite me to sit shotgun. I actually dont mind  its much more exhilarating this way for me. 

We go zooming about the night sky this way for a while, the wind whipping in my face the entire time as we reach incredible speeds. Im having quite an adrenaline rush. Later, along the way, I have these thoughts that become manifest moments later. First I think about how cool it would be to fly right past the full moon. Then it happens  we are like those silhouettes you always see in Christmas movies of Santa flying past the moon. Then I think about how odd it is that there are no reindeer in front of the sleigh. As soon as I finish this thought, I see two reindeer tethered right there in front. They both turn around and look at me at the same time  I think they even give me a playful wink. Gradually more and more reindeer appear (two at a time) until there is the full contingent..."
 ::banana::

----------


## magical mike

that was awsome! I wish my LD was as fun as that, I rode in a trash can sleigh! lol, lined with a white or yellow trashe bag... lol, and when I get in my sleigh, It was very flimsy! kinda, like a big paint pan roller lol.. well thats what it kinda looked like, an oversized paint pa roller.. but it had sleigh curves and stuff like that.. yep.. I cant belive I did it this fast. I just had a spontanius lucid and thought about what to do, then I remebered the DV task!

----------


## endymion

Hey man, congrats on your success too even if yours wasn't as "glamorous" as mine, haha...
Riding trash cans is definitely more creative. It's amazing what the subconscious can randomly come up with. For example, last month for the yellow brick road task I somehow conjured up a conveyor belt with yellow Lego bricks  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

Didn't try funny things this month... basic task was public thing, not my strenght, so fragments from my journal.

Basic Task:

...took the card and then was about to teleport when recalled the tasks for this month, no, Santa doesn't fit in a dream about demons in day time, so he was out of there, but a subway, with a form of transport people use in subways (no, really?) had to take the chance and travel back in the subway, entered and got quickly like a packed fish, it was hard to move, until people started to be perverted and everyone moved to complain, good enough to get a peaceful space, it was so boring to watch the walls while moving there, tough there was a small part were it went up and you could appreciate the walls of the houses, perfect, they give variety <.<
Anyway, once we got to the last station (forgot about the game) people started to push and I ended in the floor, went out to find myself in front of a toys shop and a restaurant, so thats how the basic task went, then when tryint to teleport, woke.

Advanced Task:

...then was thinking about what to do now, the advanced task sounded like fun, so went out of the hotel to find a house with a small poster in it, while reading it, was making a summon spell for Santa, well... for a red big guy, but everyone knows thats santa, right? Had enough time to read the poster 4 times, no change, not even the slightest... why I'm so unlucky, anyway, woke after trying more reading it so it may change, no sucess other than waking ;.;

WILD (No SP yet... so sorry ;.; for me)

Back and reading again, the poster kept the same... silly thing, "hoy viene la muerte. Una gran oferta. Nuevo hotel. La vida es dura para el que no la quiere." 4 lines, imagine if I can even recall them after so long... tried so much, would try more but the spell finished, so I yelled Santa and looked up, hoping for the spell to work, but instead found a Hell Boy, apparently big red guy wasn't that good for a description, how silly of mine, but then, the Sleigh with the red guy, 2 childrens and 1 train bagon was there! The Hell Boy wanted to know why he was there, but he was a nuisance, so started to fly at him, he said "what can a human do to..." then punched him in the stomach, sent him flying and there was his answer, now to pursue the Santa! Had to pass trough some electrical wires, pretty dangerous, but activated teleportation shield in case any error was made, once out of the wires, opened a door in front of the Sleigh and teleported there, took a look at santa and told him "Sorry, I want the Sleigh" then kicked him and watched how he fell, the kids told the reinders to continue and go down for santa, so I went up in the Sleigh and started to ride it, then told the reinders to continue, but couldn't see any reinder, the kids tried to make me fall, but of course that wasn't a problem, didn't last long my riding tough, santa got back (christmas magick) and kicked me out the Sleigh while saying something about ruining christmas for everyone, so I teleported him with the red guy and got on again, tried to control it but since I could not see the reinders it was hard, around 10 seconds before the reinders left (dunno when, never was able to see them, only the kids and santa could) and the sleigh went directly to the floor, somehow the place was starting to get snowy, how funny, I suppose thats part of the christmas magick, then Santa and Hell Boy got to the Sleigh and was about to ride it, also the reinders were heading back (according to Santas words) so transformed the Sleigh and train part with the "dark bloom" and said "Well, if I can't ride it, you can't either, and dark looks better on you guys, yes! ruined christmas!" then teleported back to the hotel and woke up, so much fun.

Here for the full dream: http://dreamviews.com/community/show...404#post961404
Should be more creative next time <.<

----------


## Man of Steel

You might want to hurry with the new badges, Ninja, those ruby slippers look pretty silly considering the current task...  :tongue2: 

I updated the four that have completed the advanced task so far. As soon as Ninja gets the badges in order, you'll be set.  ::chuckle::

----------


## magical mike

WOW thanks for this guys xD

----------


## panta-rei

So, Taxis dont count as public transit? Thats okay, I'm tring a WILD tonight, so I'll do it then if I can.

----------


## Man of Steel

No, you're good, Delphinus.

----------


## panta-rei

Oh, Okay!  ::D: 

It seems like a interesting way to get places... If i'm in a city scene, I should just jump in a bus instead of trying to run to my next location, or teleport...

----------


## endymion

Thanks for the badge update Man of Steel...that ruby slipper looks so pretty! Take your time getting the new one implemented, I rather like sporting the slipper for a while, even if it is a little out-of-date  :smiley:

----------


## LovingLucidity

Tried WBTB, inspired by a thread I ate some chocolate and did have more vivid dreams and got lucid for just a moment. 

Was walking around in the dark, felt so real, the gravity and weight of each step. I just kept moving thinking a scene would appear and after a few moments it did. I was in a parking lot I used to live near as a child. but then I lost it and woke up. 

Still a minor success but nothing close to the task. I'm only writing it here because I did the WBTB trying to do the the task this month.

LL

----------


## magical mike

Lovin the badge! Thanks everyone  ::D:

----------


## EvilTemplar

Hey, i havent had a lucid dream in almost a year but last night i finally had one and attempted the task:

I had waited until the vibrations completely stopped and i was lying in bed. I remembered how rushed i felt in all my other dreams so i knew to stay calm and take full control. I walked out of my room and took a left, standing in front of me was a 5 foot tall mutated baby fetus looking thing, and I punched it in the face a few times for fun and moved onto the computer room. My computer had turned into a Mac. I opened up firefox and went to Dream views to look up what was the monthly task, then i thought "Oh wait I already remember the monthly task to ride something like a subway train." I look around the computer room and find a collection of medieval stuff. I put on some armor and go downstairs. As i exit the house, everything looked a bit blurry and i yelled "Increase Lucidity!" which made everything clear again. I kept telling myself that there would be a subway near by and i looked up the paved path to my right and there was a big castle. "There must be a subway in there" i thought. As i was walking up the path a woman was talking to her baby and the baby was talking about how it gave birth to the mother, i was really confused and kept going. To the right of me there were people making some ancient looking acoustic guitars while they were high on something. I reached the castle and it turned into some underground entrance sort of thing. I entered and it was a fairly dark cave with a few lights hanging overhead. Ahead of me there was a waiting spot for the subway and there were people scattered about waiting as well. A subway train came. It had seemed to be made of rocks like the walls. The train came to a stop. I was standing there waiting for the doors to open when i realized something: There are no doors and it's going to leave me behind! Suddenly i saw people jumping in through the window of the train and some people jumping out and then it started up and left me before i could even attempt to get on the train. I had failed the task. I was still lucid so i just decided to follow the tracks to see where it went. There were underground lakes with the bluest water i had ever seen. I reached the exit of the cave and was outside. The grass and sky were very detailed and everything looked great as usual. I looked at where the tracks lead but as soon as the tracks get outside they curved upwards towards the sky. I looked around and went to inspect some plants but ended up waking up instead. (And my body was too awake to attempt DEILD again)

Yeah, i think i failed the task since i couldnt get on but ill try something other than a subway next time >.>

----------


## Wolfsbane

I just had an amazing LD! I wasn't planning on it, but I ended up doing December's task.  ::D: 

The whole thing is in my DJ if you want to read it.





> I ran out into the middle of the dark street (the moon was out) and tried to hail down a bus. I remembered the bus stops just down the street, and then I ran while doing somersaults. I went to the wrong one, and then flew to the one across the street. I landed on top of a tall light post, and I had somehow lost all of my clothes and became a man. There were Grand Theft Auto-style police cars after me, and the officers stood on the sidewalk trying to get to me. When the bus came, I jumped onto the roof and phased through the metal (December's task!). They tried to get on the bus, but I knocked them all back with a metal pole.
> 
> The driver had taken us to a Chicago/New York style place, and I was sitting on top of the bus admiring it all (I was a fully clothed female again). It was daylight now, and the streets were packed. I saw a double decker bus amidst the traffic, and I commanded my bus driver to chase it down. The double decker put up a fight, just like a criminal running from the cops. It tried to lose us in the traffic, and eventually ran down a dark alley. The sides of the alley consisted of tall stacks of colorful shipping crates, and the entire ground was covered in large cardboard boxes. The double decker was just ahead, and I flew onto its roof (December task done twice!). I told the bus to take me where I needed to go.
> 
> We ended up at a shipping yard, and I went into a warehouse. My DC was now a redheaded girl, and I think her name was Wendy. I was trying to fight a wicked witch who thrust a small carving knife at me. Someone handed her a mirror, and she saw a clone of herself in it. Her clone was also holding a knife. They both got confused and stabbed each other. Before they had a chance to respond, I jumped up onto the ceiling and scaled my way back to the entrance.




*edit:* Yay, thanks for the sweet bus!  ::D:

----------


## endymion

Even though I completed the advanced task, I thought I'd try the basic one as well. Strangely I seem to have more difficulty with this one! Below is the task-relevant part, see my Dream Journal for the full dream.

*ATTEMPT #1: FAILURE*

"...Now Im in my front yard and fully lucid once more. A pair of girls are walking across the street into our yard and I just know they want to small talk which is what I do not want to do. I quickly skip past them, just saying hi or something, and walk into my next-door neighbors yard. There I remember my other goal of doing the DV task of the month  boarding public transportation and seeing where it takes me. I use the corner of my neighbors house to say Oh Morpheus, you can come out now. Well, he doesnt come, so I decide to use the traditional expectation method. I round the corner and I see him farther back, but there. As I hoped and expected, he took the form of the Morpheus from the Sandman graphic novels rather than Laurence Fishbourne from the Matrix. He has this form only shortly though, for when he approaches me and I get a better look at him, his body seems to have changed to that of Scott S., and old grade school friend of mine.

I tell him I want to get to the train station and he says follow me, so I do. Oddly, he walks right back into our backyard, mopes around talking to some other people until finally coming back to me and, surprised at what he learned from the others, wants to know about my internship at Mt. Rainier National Park (like hes catching up on my life from grade school). I tell him that that was a while ago now, and my mind is focused on my new Florida trails position. He looks impressed. I go up the slide on the jungle gym and as Im about to slide down, once again the visuals go black and Im forced to spin to save it.

When I reenter the dream I am more clear-minded; I grab Morpheus/Scott and insist we get on with the train station. We return to the front yard, next to the road. I have the realization that I want to alter my request slightlysomeone I talked to along the line informed me of a secret underground hideout underneath the Madison Metro Bus System, from Blount St. to the Capitol (but still public transportation). I point to a sheltered bus stop that somehow appeared right across the road and ask Morpheus if we can use that to get there. He says were in the wrong city and to follow him.

He starts walking down Sundown Court (a cul-de-sac in my neighborhood), and the landscape changes as he does. Rather than drab suburban sprawl, I vividly remember an elegant semi-interior walkway with columns on my left. It is a moment of crystal-clear lucidity and awareness, but I keep following Morpheus because I finally think were on the right track. At the end of Sundown theres this swanky café, which we enter. Its designed with a lot of red and silver, modern architecture. I just know that now were in Madison. Morpheus seems to know everyone in the establishment. Theres multiple levels, but we go down to the lower one near the register. Theres a group of his friends sitting on a very elevated table on high stools. They seems very friendly and extend this to me, offering me drinks and food (ice cream and the like), but I refuse, impatient to see where this is all going. Morpheus goes around introducing me to more people, and I realize just how big this café is. I remind Morpheus to get on with the bus stop. He begrudgingly agrees to leave the place, but it takes a while for us to do so. As we leave, there is a line formed to get into the place that is at least 50 people deep. Then we get outside and I realize that this restaurant was embedded into a larger building, like University Square or something, in a high-density place like State St. Sadly, before we can get to the bus stop, I awaken for good."

Oh well, I'll try again some other time...

----------


## kel

> Hey man, congrats on your success too even if yours wasn't as "glamorous" as mine, haha...
> Riding trash cans is definitely more creative. It's amazing what the subconscious can randomly come up with. For example, last month for the yellow brick road task I somehow conjured up a conveyor belt with yellow Lego bricks



LOL

mine was a sidewalk with yellow paint splattered on it

----------


## boo1030

lol these tasks are great motivation to actually learn to become consistently lucid. would be awesome to do the advanced one

----------


## mini0991

I so have to try the basic. One of my favorite things to do in LDs is to explore and see what comes up.

----------


## Wolfsbane

> lol these tasks are great motivation to actually learn to become consistently lucid. would be awesome to do the advanced one



Definitely. I wasn't really planning on doing the task, but I had a lucid and took full advantage of it. Before this I was content just letting lucids come as they pleased, but now I want to try the advanced task and see what else I can do in LD.  ::D:

----------


## tommo

endymion what's with you and morpheus lol

Man these tasks are funny I especially like





> I remembered the bus stops just down the street, and then I ran while doing somersaults.
> ....
> I landed on top of a tall light post, and I had somehow lost all of my clothes and became a man.







> I walked out of my room and took a left, standing in front of me was a 5 foot tall mutated baby fetus looking thing, and I punched it in the face a few times for fun and moved onto the computer room.
> ....
> As i was walking up the path a woman was talking to her baby and the baby was talking about how it gave birth to the mother, i was really confused and kept going. To the right of me there were people making some ancient looking acoustic guitars while they were high on something.







> "Well, if I can't ride it, you can't either, and dark looks better on you guys, yes! ruined christmas!"



lol just makes no sense  ::lol::

----------


## Hukif

Aww I don't make sense... at least it counted even tough I didn't ride the sleigh properly... lack of reinders <.<

----------


## magical mike

Yeah my sleigh dint have raindeers either, it had trash bags lol

----------


## endymion

> endymion what's with you and morpheus lol



You probably already know this, but Morpheus is the Greek God of dreams. I happen to be a very big fan of both the Matrix and the Sandman graphic novels. Morpheus is just someone I can call on in the dream world to assist me in doing something that may be difficult to do on my own. In particular I have a hard time teleporting to desired locations, so I summon him to take me there. I probably could've managed the public transportation task on my own (especially b/c I walked right past a bus stop!), but he was a great help in completing this month's advanced task. If you have trouble with these sorts of things, I highly suggest trying something similar...it works pretty well!

----------


## tommo

Hm, interesting.  I don't think I ever knew that.
I might try it sometime, whenever I get my bloody LD's back  ::bowdown::  Morpheus!
Please help me.

Wow, that's interesting too.
He sleeps on an ebony bed in a dimly lit cave, surrounded by poppy flowers.
....
The drug morphine (once "morphium") derives its name from Morpheus based on its dream-inducing power.

The things those people knew huh?

----------


## Wolfsbane

Glad you liked my dream, Tommo. :]
Templar's dream is a bit freaky.  ::wtf:: 
(Still funny though.)

I didn't know Morpheus slept in a cave of poppies, but it's fitting. The poppy called _Papaver somniferum_ is where opium and other opiates like morphine come from. ("Somni" is the Latin word for sleep/dreams.)
There's some poem about soldiers sleeping in a poppy field... In that case, the poppies are a symbol of death/eternal sleep.


No luck on another LD, so I haven't been able to do the advanced task. All I've been getting has been lame, jumbled dreams.  ::|:

----------


## nayrki

Awesome tasks, I think the bus one is gonna turn up a lot of interesting results.
Whenever i get on a bus in dreams, usually it ends up going underground

----------


## Metronome

so i get lucid in the basement of theis girls house in hawaii im about to go outside and surf but then i remember about that whole holiday themed special task and i was just like not about it, so i decided to go for the public trnsit. I just stopped over by the bus stop and when da transit came a rollin, by, i hopped on. See? Nothing fancy. 
Task:ride a bus
Method: wait at bus stop.
anyway so i'm on the bus and whose sittin over in the corner of his shady old bus but jason mraz! or is it jack johnson? I can't really tell, he's like both, but he got a ukelele I bust out my harmonica and we jam for a little bit, then we hop off the bus on the norh shore of the island and do a little bit of that surfing I was plannin, it was great just oerall a very good dream.

----------


## tommo

lol That sounds like a very nice dream

----------


## LovingLucidity

Woke up this morning early so went back to sleep.  I had a frustrating time waking up several times just before actual sleep.

I started counting each breath like during a WILD trying to quite my mind and relax.

I must have drifted off then I felt SP. The vibrations were strong and I was hearing knocking noises and had some fears it was real and someone was in the house but I didn't give in since I knew it would pass.

Then the blackness turned to a white drywall. It was vivid. I got out of my bed and was in my room. (I have had a few WILD's but never in my room like so many people share, so this was cool).

I looked around and the dream was faded and blurry already. I started to spin but not to fast and everything got vivid and the dream stabilized. Sweet.

 I walked out into the hall and it was daytime and instead of walking down the steps I jumped off the loft over the living room and was falling but then slowed it and landed gently on the ground. What a rush, I almost woke up. 

There was a cop sitting on my back porch drinking coffee, relaxed like it was his house. He saw me through the glass and motioned to talk to me but how could that be a good thing? I didn't.

I went to the front door of my house (not really my house now but felt like it). I phased through the door and was outside. It was sunny which was cool. A lot of my LD's have been in night settings.

I remembered the task, both basic and advanced.

I decided to fly and find a bus. It was so great. I was above several streets and spotted a bus.  But I couldn't catch up to it.  I tried to speed up but couldn't.  I saw another bus but never got to it either. I thought about the Santa sleigh but thought since it was so sunny outside it wasn't a good time to try...WTF?

There was more to the LD but I can't recall it all because the dream faded to black and I was flying and tried to land to spin...wish I'd started spinning mid air. It faded and I woke up but didn't move. I thought maybe I would get another one so I didn't get up to write every detail down. I wish I would have because there was more to this LD.

I just fell back  asleep.

I'm stoked about this LD. I had my best WILD!  The dream started in my room! *I remembered the task and attempted it!* And had a great flight with the dream set in daytime!    ::banana::

----------


## tommo

Well done on your WILD mate.
That is (IMO) because you weren't concentrating on actually GETTING a wild.
So you weren't looking for all the signs "is this a dream yet?"  "is this almost sp?" etc.  You were just trying to sleep lol.

Anyway yeh congrats even though you didn't get the task.  Or maybe Ninja will cut you a break? hehe

----------


## ninja9578

So close, you'll get there next time, I know it  ::D:

----------


## LovingLucidity

> So close, you'll get there next time, I know it



Thanks ninja...

Next time I will *teleport*!

----------


## Yosemine

Nice basic task. I really do like having very little influence on my dream, save some flight. 

Now, of course, I have to get lucid. Considering I haven't recalled any dreams, save a few, for the past few months however, I don't see how I'll get lucid to begin with. Stupid school gets in the way of freaking everything.

----------


## Big Buck104

I finished the public transit one, last night. 

I climbed into a subway, and all was going normal before I decided to get out.

When I stepped out, I was in a very cold ocean, trapped under a large block of ice.

I decided to wake up, because I was sort of scared, lol. 

Riding On Santa's Sled
when I became lucid, I told myself I wanted to go to the north pole.
as i have never seen the pole, I imagined a place like you see in the movies, with all the little elves running around.
It was pretty normal, but the elves had no hats, and looked a little demonic.
I found out where the sled was, and there was santa in it getting ready to take off, but he wasn't fat, and where his face should have been was only a hole, but he had a voice, just like the one you hear in movies, and I got in, and we took off (strangely, there were no reigndeer), and it was just like flying, except that instead of being self supported, I was in the sled. 

=)

----------


## LovingLucidity

This  Ld was long and vivid but for some reason a lot of details evaporated  quickly when I woke up. Font in bold below is specific to task.

Was in a city. huge crowd begins to panic and run. I run with it into a building. Not sure why, I kinda "knew" it was some sickness or plague.

It was so intense I asked myself "is this a dream" and got lucid.

I left the panic and dream scenario and started to explore the building.

It seemed to be a place you train swimmers. Also other pools of water...I felt like I was uncovering some mystery. 

A black man, thin and bald, like the guy on Hero's that can erase your memory kept showing up at different places. He said stuff but I can't remember what.

Then was near a desk and stared at a phone and some paperwork to increase vividness and prolong the dream. It worked. I saw the paper's and wanted to read it but I knocked it on the ground. (I've never read in a dream and want to try)

Then the bald man appeared again and said something to me distracting me from reading it.  I think it was something like "your not supposed to be here" or "You need to leave" or that was thegeneral feeling I was having.

I thought maybe this guy is another dreamer cause he kept showing up and was a smart DC.

I wanted to lose him so I went down a hall and decided to phase my way through the walls out of the building. I phased through about four walls and stopped thinking I must have lost him by now.

*Then I remembered the task to ride public transit and that I wanted to transport to it. But I didn't. Well I sort of did, I said to myself the next door will lead to the inside of an airplane. However I forced the preconceived idea of a bus. Wish I had went with my initial thought.

So I went through the door and was in a locker room. Like an employee locker room not a gym.  Instead of exploring I did the same thing. Next door will be a Bus. The next door was an elevator. I pushed the button then another guy came up and was waiting and it bothered me because how was I going to get to the bus.

Then I woke up.*

Great Lucid for me. I was around people, had conversations (can't remember) but I know I did. Had a smart DC and remembered the task and attempted it twice. It was very vivid and relatively long to my other LD's.

----------


## Tarsier

I'm going to try the basic task. I've never done one of these before. Maybe I'll try to get the bus to drop me off at the north pole =P

----------


## rdog

Hey ninja, I just posted one of my first dreams today, but I've been in the lucid dreaming process for a few monthes now. A few days ago, I dreamt that I was meditating with my dad, and a thought came into my head wondering if I was dreaming. I read a street sign and figured I was since the big YIELD sign was a different colour, and it suddenly changed to a green light. Anyways, I became lucid, and jumped on a bus that was going two ways, there were two different drivers. I wanted to go to my home hockey arena, and before I knew it, I was there. Then the dream went on, with me losing lucidity shortly after.

     I was just wondering, I dreamt this before I knew that it was a task this month, so does it really count??


     Btw Ninja, I have been an ongoing reader of your dream journal, and keep it up, love the dreams lol ::bowdown::

----------


## ninja9578

What day did you do it?  If it was in December then you can get wings, if it was before then you gotta do it again.


I almost had it last night, I couldn't find a taxi so I rode a van instead  ::?:   Damn

----------


## rdog

I see in my journal that it was on December 4th. 
But again, I didn't know that it was the task... ::shock::

----------


## John11

A few nights ago I tried to find Santa's sleigh again, but I couldn't even get out of the building I was in first.

A couple nights ago I had a normal dream where I was riding in a bus...

Last night I finally got the basic task, but it took me four lucid dreams to even get it done and even then I just barely got it.

In the first lucid I had, I was driving some Army guy around and I was going to try to get rid of him and find some public transportation, but I woke up.

The next lucid I had, I was next to a busy street.  There were a bunch of buses going by on it, but I couldn't get any of them to stop for me.  I jumped out in front of some of them, but they just went around me.

In my next lucid I car jacked a guy that looked like the Haitian from Heroes.  I told him to take me to a bus.  I ended up seeing some cop cars while he was driving me around.  I was starting to lose control of the dream so I decided maybe getting arrested and riding in a cop car would count a public transportation  :tongue2: .  I got over to the cop cars and talked to one cop lady, but I woke up.

Finally in my last LD of the night, I lost visuals in it, but I could still feel the ground.  I re-imagined the scene with a taxi in it.  It worked, but the taxi was upside down in a ditch.  I was easily able to lift the taxi out.  I tried to get in the passenger's side, but there was no door there.  I went around to the driver's side and opened the back door.  I yelled at the driver to drive even before I was completely in because I was starting to lose the dream again.  He immediately took off and I hopped in.  I noticed something strange about his side view mirror and then I woke up.

My public transportation was rather brief, but at least I finally got it.  I've had two other lucid experiences of being driven around by people this month, so I don't feel like I missed out on much as far as having the experience goes anyway.  

I'm still going to keep trying for Santa's sleigh though.

----------


## Ivi942

Heh, I've riden in buses a lot in my dreams XD (And all the buses are shining new and when you ride them, you fell like the bus is floating  :smiley: ) Though none of those dreams were LD's  :tongue2: 
It'll be easy if I'm gonna become Lucid near my home 'cause there's a bus stop near there  ::D: 

Though I don't think I've ever dreamt of Santa  ::?: 

But I'm still gonna try it when I become lucid!  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

You'll get lucid on a bus soon.  :smiley:

----------


## Ivi942

I hope so!  ::D:

----------


## Wolfsbane

Geez, that advanced task is hard. I tried so desperately to believe in Santa. I didn't even think of going to the North Pole.  :Sad: 

There's a little bit more that I left out (it's really not relevant), but it's in my DJ.






> I had a couple dreams before this, but I can't remember anything.
> 
> I was in India with a friend, and we were sitting on a cliff and looking at the city's skyline below. There were two stereotypical Indian men there, and one was trying to get my friend's number. We took some pictures, got bored and went back to my house. When we got there, I went upstairs and realized I was dreaming. This wasn't a very clear or very lucid dream, though. I tried to think of something to do, and then remembered the monthly task. I stood in the spare bedroom and tried to summon Santa. I kept thinking, "Santa WILL come here. Santa exists!" But the jerk never showed up. I kept trying to summon a sleigh, and all I got was a _magical flying coffee can_ and a flying dog. We flew out the window, and then I tried to make it dark outside. I closed my eyes and thought of darkness, but I felt like I was going to fall off and stopped. This is about the time I lost lucidity.
> 
> We kept flying over fences and backyards, and I was still able to control the flying coffee can I was sitting on. We ended up in a setting that I think was exactly the same as another dream. There was an engaged couple who were nomads. I discreetly flew above them and watched them walking by houses. They stopped at every chance they got to get it on. Horny people. I don't think they even wore any clothes because it would get in the way of on-the-spot love making. They reminded me of Adam and Eve in all their nudity.
> 
> They went to their parents' house (finally clothed) where they were having a BBQ. The woman excused herself to go to the garage, and the next thing they heard was a man's voice and a lot of moaning. AWKWAAAARD. I sat down at the table to get some food, and as soon as I did the grandpa ate a huge piece of amazing-looking brownies and then shoved the pan away from me so I wouldn't "spoil my dinner." What a freaking jerkface. 
> 
> When the woman came out of the garage, she and her husband got into an argument that ended with, "YES, I AM HAVING AN AFFAIR!" I think she was cheating because her husband didn't want to experiment in the bedroom.

----------


## deepsleep

I have a feeling it would be quite easy to dream about Santa if your a little kid and you believe in him ( i dont and im not a little kid ) especially with Christmas coming up..

 :boogie:

----------


## LovingLucidity

> Geez, that advanced task is hard. I tried so desperately to believe in Santa. I didn't even think of going to the North Pole. 
> 
> There's a little bit more that I left out (it's really not relevant), but it's in my DJ.
> 
> 
> 
> [/LEFT]
> [/CENTER]



Nice try.

----------


## rdog

I flew up, and through the ceiling, I tried to tell myself that santa's sleigh was behind me, which is the task of the month. I turned around, and all I saw were a couple in the sky, kissing, and on the verge of having sex I think.

LOL, that was an excerpt from my dream journal!
I'll keep trying to get the advanced!

----------


## blue_space87

From reading back at previous lucid tasks, most of the previous seem much better in comparison to the present (I.e. fly to the center of the sun and back; witness the end of the world).

What REALLY would be amazing, would be to fly through earth, past the solar system, galaxy, cluster, etc - to see how far you persue space; to see if you discover more celestial bodies, such as; a superuniverse or such  :tongue2:

----------


## tommo

Then complete the task and suggest it in the VIP section lol

----------


## Wolfsbane

> Nice try.



Thanks! I got a little bit closer last night.  ::D: 

*rdog:* A couple having sex helped ruin my LD, too.  ::|: 





> We waited silently, taking only shallow breaths. I watched the base of the door for shadow movements, and then I saw something walk by. I opened the door and saw a line of shadow children prancing down the stairs. I tried to grab one, but they moved out of my reach. The whole time I kept thinking, "This is real! but this *can't* be real!" Freaked out, I went back into my room and shut the door...
> 
> I screamed to wake myself up, and then I was laying in my bed. I chewed on my lip and saw shadowed movements in my room. I screamed and thrashed and kept trying to wake up. In one FA, I thought I was still asleep because it was so hard to keep my eyes open. In the next FA, everything seemed normal, and I was able to stay awake. I scratched at my face and felt nothing and then questioned if that should hurt or not. When I reached for my (still tender) cartilage piercing, I pulled the blanket up over my ear because I was afraid of something seeing me do my RCs. Just before I reached my ear, I felt something scamper over the top of my sheets. All I saw was a brief shadow, but I think it was a big tarantula. I screamed some more, but I still couldn't wake up.
> 
> I gave up and became fully lucid. For the final RC, I punched my window out and made sure to step on the glass shards. As I crawled outside, I saw Carrilyn in the room I had just left. I was in a New York sort of place, and the building I was was entirely tinted window panes. As I scaled the side of the building, I thought to myself, "What if I'm sleepwalking right now? Carrilyn's stepdad would be so mad at me..." As I got closer to the top of the building, the windows became clear blue like the Hawaiian shores. I kept saying, "When I get to the top, I will be able to fly. I will fly to the North Pole." I got to the top, and none other than *SANTA CLAUS* himself was up there! "Oh Santa, I knew you were real! Can you take me to the North Pole?"
> 
> He agreed but said that I couldn't ask for anything else, and said that I had to say goodbye to all of my dream friends first (all of the ones I made in the previous dream). They were all talking ornaments in boxes, but my dream self didn't seem phased by that. I kissed all of my friends goodbye and said that I would never forget them. I felt the dream slipping away, and so I let it go and woke up (for *real* this time).
> 
> I got a little closer to December's task... Maybe next time.
> ...

----------


## tommo

I reckon that counts.  Since your sub conscious kind of made that as where he was going to take you.  Maybe. lol  I dunno was just thinking since he told you to say goodbye and when you did the dream faded.  Just a guess.  He was taking you into the Christmas cheer! oh god.... :Oops:

----------


## Ivi942

OMG
I completed the task of the month! And it was my first wild as well!(a Vild actually)  :boogie:   ::banana::   :boogie: 

I fell asleep, when I decided to take a nap in the evening and I woke up at ~6 am. I got up, brushed my teeth and got back into bed. 

I thought that I might as well try Vilding. I remembered the task of the month and decided to try imagining myself inside a bus, but my mind would keep on straying off. Then (I think I was already in a dream, but didn't realise it  :tongue2: ) I thought that since I fail at riding inside a bus, I can just ride on top of one. 

I was standing near some hill and there was some road going down the hill. Then there was one bus which was going down the hill on that road, so I just jumped on top of it. 

But the road was crazy! It was all twirly and there was a pile of dirt in the middle of it, so the bus was always shifted  ::shock::  I was suprised that we didn't crash. And then I jumped off somewhere.

The place was odd - It was like there was some stone staircase and the lower half of the stairs was crashed down. So basically there was a hole there. And to that hole little rivers were running into. So there was like a little lake or pond there(I mean little!). Then there was some guy with a costume whom said to us(my brother and his friends appeared like from nowhere. I think they might've been on the bus as well.) that we have to climb up the stairs. My little brother started climbing, but then I thought "Hey, this is a dream, so I don't need to climb 'cause I can fly!". And I flew up the stairs  ::D:  There was sorta like some old stone balconie there. My little brother flew up as well.

Then I started asking my little brother is he dreaming as well. He said some stupid stuff about his friends, so I wandered off. I then thought about stabilizing the dream, so I looked at my hand. I wanted to make my hand more clear. I tried so hard that I somehow opened my dream eyes and after that I opened my real eyes and realised that I'm starring at my real hand  ::shock::

----------


## DeltaAddiction

Does it count if I got on the public transit but gained lucidity after I got on it? I completed the ride if that counts for anything.

----------


## Hercuflea

*I DID THE ADVANCED TASK FOR THE FIRST TIME!!!!!!!*

Excerpt from my DJ, red=task of the month:

YYYYYYEEEEEUUUUSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*FIRST TASK OF THE MONTH COMPLEEEETTTEEEEEEEDD!!!!*

December 18, 2008

I RODE SANTA"S SLEIGH TO THE NORTH POLL, THAT"S RIGHT NOOOOOOOOBBBBBIIIIEEEEWOOOBIIIEEESSSSS!!!!!!!!  I AM LD MASTAAAAAHH!! ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana:: 

But seriously.  I was lucid last night, and it was the most clear, fun and successful one yet!  But first i have to say the dream before it.  I wrote the DJ in spanish so this is gonna suck translating lol.

         Ok first thing i remember is that i had done something bad enough to have the police chase me.    I was being chased by one of their german shepherds, and i was running down the sidewalk, and there was this pond to the right, and the closest part to me had a cement floor/wall.  I jumped unnaturally high and the dog came with me, and as i hit the water somebody said "Oh, it sucks that that dog only has 30&#37; insurance coverage", and there was this graph in front of my showing the dogs insurance coverage as i hit the water lol.  Well after a few seconds i thought it might be safe to get out, but it wasnt so the same thing happened, and i was back underwater.  I could breathe underwater

         Well i was just chilling at the bottom of the pool, and there were like two other guys down there, who i guess were my friends.  The dog was just swimming around on top waiting for me to come up so he could attack me.  I told the other two guys, "Somebody shoot that dog", so one dude pulled out his UZI and blasted it, apparently it worked under water, i felt sorry for the dog but i'm not gonna get caught lol.  So I go over to the wall, still underwater, and pick up this weird looking gun that the dog dropped when he died, and his body disappeared just like a Video Game lol, and it apparently shoots poison darts.  I say this should work so i swim up to the surface, but the po-po start shooting at me before i can fire, so i am forced to go back under.  I'm sitting at the bottom again, and then the gun starts malfunctioning, i'm like crap, then the gun starts shooting this mustard-looking liquid everywhere that is the poison.  This dream sort of fades from here.

        Next thing i know i am in some house, and that weird mexican-asian looking chick from school is in there.  There are other people but i dont pay attention to them.  The poison that shot out of the gun is in this bowl that i have in my hand, and so i just decide to shove it down her throat, i dont know why lol, but she doesnt die, she just laughs and acts like its a joke.  I tell her "You want to go in the other room?"  Thinking i might get lucky, then i get excited and i realize it's a dream.  

Before it fully fades i tell myself to rub my hands to gether, thinking its a lost cause but BOOM!  All of a sudden and to my surprise i am walking around in that same house, and it feels SO real!  For a second i really thought that i might have been walking around in my room while sleeping, because i could feel everything.  I could feel my feet hit the ground with each step, and my clothes rub against my "body".  The mexican-asian weird-but-still-hot chick was gone, but I saw N-from church and she was looking at me like she wanted me.  She walked in the other room and i thought to myself "i'll be in there in a minute".  I walked over to the fridge and opened it up, i think i was looking for like ketchup or syrup or something but i didnt find any, lol.  Well i turn around, and the room she walked into was gone, and my aunt was sitting on the couch over there where the door used to be!  I was like WTF.  Well i looked over to the right and there was another room, and N- was in there, and that was a relief.  I could see all these people coming out of that room that were not there before, and i was like wtf where are they coming from.  I literally thought "Is she having sex with those people???".  I walked into the room and there was this big box with a plastic bag around it, and people were just like spawning out of it or something.  She was over there taking there hand and helping them out.  So many of them came out that i couldn't see her, and pretty soon she was gone.

          I was running around the room going "Has anyone seen N-?"  but nobody answered me.  Zach S.  from church was sitting at this desk in there.  I walked over to him and said have you seen her and he said "no" like he didnt care.  Then i asked him "Are you dreaming?"  and he just said back to me, "No, are you dreaming?"  and he kept copying me and mocking me and acting like an idiot.  I then realized what people mean when they say DC's are retarded.  I got so mad at him, and there was this plastic fork on his desk with two prongs, and i thought about hitting him with it, but i thought no he's my friend so i just threw it at the wall.  That's when i saw this big square hole in the wall five feet up the wall, and you could see a staircase through it, but you could not see where it went.  I asked Mrs. D, "What is that?"  and she said "It's a fireplace!", also mocking me as if i was supposed to know that that was a fireplace.  

           Well after that i was like, so i'm lucid now what do i do?  I thought ofthe TOTM and i planned on going out and finding an airplane to fly as "public transit", but i decided santa would be more fun.  I walked out the front door with this kid from my school who looked like Dylan W.  I said "alright dude i need your help.  Let's all go outside to try and call Santa down."  I convinced him, and he he went inside and got everyone and they came out.  Now begins the TOTM part of the dream.  I thought that the DC's might think this is a little ridiculous, so i told them "No one is going to make fun of you, except for maybe these people (pointing to the neighboring houses)."  Well everyone went outside and we were standing in the street looking up at the sky yelling "Come on down Santa!!!"  Then within seconds someone said "There he is."  I looked at the sky and this big red sleigh, led by only four reindeer unfortunately, was coming in for a landing.  I thought "HOLY CRAP IT WORKED! WOW! i AM A GENIUS!"  

            Santa came in for a vertical landing in the coldasack next to the house.  Everyone crowded around his sleigh except for me, and he gave this girl a plate of cookies and she gave them to people, i took one of them and ate it, and it just tasted like a regular old sugar cookie.  I ate it as i walked toward the sleigh.  Keep in mind i was still looking for N-.  I walked up to the sleigh and sat down in the front seat.  Santa did not look anything like he does in real life.  Yes he still was wearing the red suit, but he did not have his hat on, he was skinny, and he wore big black framed glasses.  His beard was more like a five-oclock shadow than anything.  I asked him "Hey can you take me to my Girlfriends house?", referring to N-, even though she is not my girlfriend in real life.  He said "Why isn't she here?"  And i think i said something like "She was dissatisfied."  LOL!  This is kind of foggy but he said something along the lines of "Well i cant take you to her if she is dissatisfied."  I was still in the Sleigh and it started lifting off the ground.  I sort of made fun of him by saying "Well cant you take me to the Sun?"  like he could take me to the sun but not to my gf's.  He didnt say anything.  We went at the speed of light suddenly and BOOM we were at the north pole!

              I looked around, and instead of santa there was a black elf riding in the back.  I was like "Santa must have got off back there", but the elf didnt say anything except, "Well i'll see you later, i've got to get back to work."  And he hopped off the sleigh.  The sleigh was headed towards this hole in the wall where i guess they store it, so i hopped off too.  I looked to my left and there was this Robot Santa carrying an undecorated Christmas Tree.  Then i looked to my right, and there was a door leading inside, as i was in sort of a courtyard surrounded by buildings, and it was snowing everywhere.  I walked through the door and the black elf was in there with his family, and they were sitting down to eat at a table because it was a restaurant.  They looked like normal people inside.  I said "Hey how are you?"  and he said "Good".  I said "That's your wife?" but he didnt answer.  i looked at his wife who was also black and fat,and said "I'm Zach."  She said "That's nice" but kept on acting like i wasnt there and she didnt like me.  

         Well after that i looked over and all my friends from the christmas party-thing that came out of a plastic bag were sitting at the table eating dinner.  I tried to walk over to them, but there was this rail thing in the way, and the dream faded out.

That was awesome!

PS: i think this dream was influenced because i watched "Fred Clause" yesterday and the North Pole sort of looked like the one in that movie.

So do i get the prize?

----------


## Wolfsbane

> I reckon that counts.  Since your sub conscious kind of made that as where he was going to take you.  Maybe. lol  I dunno was just thinking since he told you to say goodbye and when you did the dream faded.  Just a guess.  He was taking you into the Christmas cheer! oh god....



Hmm.. That would be awesome, but I don't think it counts. There wasn't actually a sleigh anywhere. Santa and I were going to fly to the North Pole, and from there I would find the sleigh. I'll just keep trying.  ::D: 

"Christmas cheer"?  ::eh:: 


Congrats, Hurcuflea and Ivi. :]


*edit:* Aww, thanks for the sleigh! Are you sure my dream counts? I mean, I'm not complaining or anything...  ::D:

----------


## ladoys

Finally! I finally got one! jeez I hoped in the subway and somehow i ended up on the outside of the ISS. I just walked out the door and i was floating in space.

----------


## LovingLucidity

> *I DID THE ADVANCED TASK FOR THE FIRST TIME!!!!!!!*
> 
> Excerpt from my DJ, red=task of the month:
> 
> YYYYYYEEEEEUUUUSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *FIRST TASK OF THE MONTH COMPLEEEETTTEEEEEEEDD!!!!*



Dude, you ARE a dream Maastaah! nicely done, thanks for sharing.

----------


## marcher22

Cool im going to try and do the basic task in a couple of hours hopefully if i become lucid. Im just doing the WBTB Method right now ( which happened to work best for me so far) but i need to wait a bit more because im not tired.

For January maybe the advanced task should be go into the future or ride on a dragon? ::D:

----------


## goldentheponygirl

became lucid after looking at my hands and counting my fingers, 6 on one hand, counted again and this time there were 7.  I was in the front yard of a childhood friend.  There was a car pulled up to the curb.  It was turquise colored.  I got in the passenger seat and saw that my mom was the driver.  She started driving and I told her that I was lucid dreaming right now.  She asked me what the farthest I had ever traveled was and I said I had been to outer space, she didn't believe me but said she would like to go to the moon.  We were now driving up a hilly area and I told her to drive really fast up the hill and that we would fly when we got to the top and that we could go to the moon.  She drove up the hill and the car went up at an angle into the air.  We flew for a while, but I must of lost lucidity because I don't remember what happened next and had some non lucid dreams and false awakenings.

----------


## Hercuflea

> Dude, you ARE a dream Maastaah! nicely done, thanks for sharing.



Lol yeah i was really excited about that one since it was my first TOTM





> became lucid after looking at my hands and counting my fingers, 6 on one hand, counted again and this time there were 7.  I was in the front yard of a childhood friend.  There was a car pulled up to the curb.  It was turquise colored.  I got in the passenger seat and saw that my mom was the driver.  She started driving and I told her that I was lucid dreaming right now.  She asked me what the farthest I had ever traveled was and I said I had been to outer space, she didn't believe me but said she would like to go to the moon.  We were now driving up a hilly area and I told her to drive really fast up the hill and that we would fly when we got to the top and that we could go to the moon.  She drove up the hill and the car went up at an angle into the air.  We flew for a while, but I must of lost lucidity because I don't remember what happened next and had some non lucid dreams and false awakenings.



Does a car count as public transit if your mom is driving?

----------


## LovingLucidity

Ok, third LD with hopeful attempt at the task of the month. Did a WBTB with MILD.

Don't remember the moment of lucidity and it was short, about one minute.

I was in a high rise building.  "Knew" people were after me. Wanted to leave. Ran and found elevator. (second elevator this month, lol).

This is the cool part. Since was being chased I phased through the elevator door and left the guys behind. I was falling down the shaft and was going to slow stop at bottom but saw an elevator coming up. I "knew" there were reinforcements inside to get me and decided to phase through the oncoming car. I did...it was crazy cool, like a ghost [assing through, they never saw me pass. Then another car was coming up the shaft and I phased through it. Then I did a slow landing at the bottom and phased through the door's to go out.

In the lobby I saw a girl and was aroused and went to her. My heart started racing and I woke up!!!   WTF!  I can decend an elevator shaft fifty flights and no effect on heart rate but a moment of passion and pffffttttt, dream gone. That stinks.

But it was still TOO cool to jump down the elevator shaft and worth a mention.

----------


## bassairmoon

I did this on my very first properly controlled lucid dream. (I've had LDs before, but I've never been conscious enough in them to DO anything). 

I was in my kitchen, dreaming of the L Word, particularly Shane, and there were a load of people there and I was talking to them and Shane was sulking because they were being mean to her and someone said something like Another hussy deserves it (Im not sure exactly) and Shane got all upset and walked off and my friend Nikita burst into tears and ran into the lounge.

I looked at the room I was in (which had transformed into the dining room) and I thought This has got to be a dream coz, yaknow, Shane was there.

As soon as I realised it was a dream things started to fade. It didnt feel real anymore. So I remembered one of the dream stabilising techniques I read about on DreamViews and I spun around in circles. When I stopped everything was clear but really dark and hard to see. So I went across to the light and turned it on and the dining room lit up loads and I could see, but there were these weird shadows on the walls. So I thought, as it was a dream, Id walk into the lounge and see if Nikita was okay and if I could talk to her.

So I walked through to the lounge and found Nikita sat by the tree on the floor (the tree was odd; short, triangular and lit up really bright) but before I got to her I looked through the window and saw Santas Sleigh across the road and I thought about the DreamViews challenge to ride on Santas sleigh in a lucid dream. But it was through the window. So it took a deep dream-breath and stepped through the window. I was so excited by then.

I ran across the road to Santas sleigh and stopped nearby because the sleigh was still really santay but Santa was different. So I looked away and back and he changed and I did it again and he changed again but normal Santa wouldn't return. He was an old guy in a dark red coat with white trimmings. I decided this was obviously the best Santa my dream would get and thusly I climbed aboard!

I got on and before Id even got my leg fully on (part of my slipperd foot was on the step-up bit) Santa took off and we went flying up into the sky and through the air towards the city (I don't live in a city, but there was one there and Im not going to complain). We flew around some tower blocks (with me trying to transform him into someone else, but the stubborn old man refused to do anything except get naked and really gross) until I saw this house with my mom sat in it so I decided to go down there. Next thing I knew I was in that house and Santa (I think) told me to sit on the wall and wait for my Christmas present. I walked across, sat down and I realised I needed the bathroom. The dream started to fade and I woke up. 

It was brilliant!!!   Does this count?  ::D:  Did I do it?

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job and  ::welcome::  to DV!

----------


## bassairmoon

Did I do it, then? Did I do the challenge? o.o

----------


## Edo

I just had my *first fully lucid dream, ever*. A DILD!
And I've completed the advanced task of the month too (I think) ! YAY!

Here's what's written in my dream journal:
The lucid part:

_I'm flying over the city, semi-lucid when it occures to me I should become fully lucid. I do a reality check (wel try to, I plug my nose but I forgot to try to breath, lol) but I think, what the hell, I'm lucid anyway.
I fly some more and decide to land. I think, now that I'm lucid, I should waste it just flying. So I think why not try the task of the month, though I was planning on doing other things it seemed really smart of me at the moment.
I turned around, closed my eyes and try to make Santa and his sleigh appear. Almost immediately I hear a Jingle Bell behind me, I turn around there is a big red sleigh facing the other side. I walk next to it so I can see Santa.
For some reason he looks Indian, and I don't think he had a beard, but I ask: "Can I go with you?". He says that's okay so I hop in.
We fly, without reindeer by the way, only about two metres above the ground, but nobody can see us. We fly right on front of a man and he doesn't seem to notice us.
We start to sing Jingle Bells loudly, but once we come to the first verse, I don't know the lines, so neither does Santa lol. We start singing La La La La La, in the melody of the verse. But then Santa remembers and he starts singing something like: "All the mortals...", so either I subconsiously know the lines, or my mind made it up.
The ending of the dream was really mean: I hear a noise, as if someone said: "Shh", I think it may have been my dad, but Santa, who is on my left, looks to the right of me and when I look too I wake up_ 

And that's how it went. The sleigh didn't take me anywhere but that's not the task is it?

I'm so proud of myself  ::D:  lol

----------


## ninja9578

> Did I do it, then? Did I do the challenge? o.o



Yes you did it, you'll get wings soon.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Tried and failed at the sleigh task, last night.  :Sad: 
Just happy to have had a good lucid after so long, though.





> ...I went phasing through the walls and doors, trying to find something interesting to do. Nothing really seemed to come to mind, immediately, and then I thought of the Tasks of the Month. It still took me a moment to remember what the tasks were, but I remembered that one of them was to ride on Santas sleigh. Heading outside, I flew up to the roof, which was actually quite tough to land on because it had one of those high-angled, church-type rooftops, and my feet kept trying to slide down it. I got to the top, though, and looked out over the lake.
> 
> It was dark out, but a pretty clear night. And warm. It didnt seem very Christmas-y, and I really wanted to set the mood, if I was going to try to summon Santa and/or his sleigh. I began to visualize winds coming in from my right, and a blanket of snow streaming down over the grass and dark water of the lake. The winds slowly began to pick up, and I was sort of directing it in as if I was using telekinesis. I would focus on drawing it in from the right, inhaling and tensing a bit as I drew my hands from right to left. Then, relaxing, I sifted my hands back over to the right again, then drawing back to the left while pulling the wind across the scene. I could hear waves being born on the lake, growing with intensity, the more I tried to pull the snow and winds in. All I was able to get were a few dashes of white on the dark surfaces beneath me. No true snow storm. Finally, I figured that I was using up too much energy in trying to do this, and I wanted to have some fun with this lucid before it was over. After a few more tries I gave up, and floated back down off the roof...

----------


## LovingLucidity

Last night I did the mass transit task but I wasn't lucid!

I was on the side of the rode and my friend left me and was meet me downtown. I needed to get there. I saw a bus stop. I went in a store to buy a ticket. A woman at the register gave me several...they were as small as a thumb nail. I asked was this the right kind and she said yea they are making them smaller now.

I was going out and the bus was there. It was night. I was about to miss it. I ran through some grass to the road. There was a woman inside telling the woman driver to wait. She wanted to drive off and was trying to shut the door but the other woman wouldn't let her. I got to the door right when it was shutting and got my hand in just in time. I forced the door open and got on and handed her the small ticket. She was reluctant but took it.

I walked inside but it didn't have aisles like a bus. It was like a square room with plastic fold out tables like you might have at a family gathering. I sat down across from an older woman and we talked but I cant recall the convo,
We were moving like a bus does and I could see outside the street going by.

Then I woke up. It was my last dream just before I got up. The dream was epic long before this but all faded fast and all I could remember was this.

However. I am very pleased with the dream. I recalled the most important part. I achieved some dream incubation in that I dreamed the task being fulfilled. I have said all along that a bus would be the mass transit and I had never been on a bus in a dream ever before. So, very cool and worht sharing. Not a completed task but still an accomplishment!  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

I'm a little late but I still have a couple days  ::dancingcow::

----------


## LovingLucidity

I'm so happy! I did the Advanced Task! Here's the dream:

I was in my room and my friend was talking to me. We were sitting on the bed in front of the window. The shining brightly through some tree's. My buddy was telling me something but wasn't really making sense. He said he came over here "this morning" to tell me something. That stood out because the sun set's in my room.  I said you said this morning but it is evening. (based on the sun out my window. He said he didn't say that, I said yes you did. He said can he finish what he was saying. Then I thought the only explanation is that I'm dreaming and BAM I was lucid. 

Great moment of lucidity.  Sitting in front of a window with the sun shining in seems so symbolic.

So I got up went into the hall, not my house anymore, and was standing there thinking what should I do next. I was blank for a moment. Then the task of the month came to mind. Santa's Sleigh I thought! I want to ride Santa's Sleigh.

So I walked over to the balcony area and was thinking I need to get outside to find the sleigh.  I could see down to the next level outside and saw Santa's Sleigh right outside! I jumped off the balcony and was going to do a slow landing. But it felt out of control, like slow fall and when I landed it was jolting. I hoped I wouldn't wake up because it was quite a realistic slam to the ground. I even hoped I didn't hurt my knee.

*I didn't wake up. I went outside. So excited. But the sleigh turned out to be a large yard Christmas ornament. t was a hollow wire frame. I thought maybe I could ride this, but there was no Santa and I just knew this wouldn't due.
I was thinking It needs to be a real sleigh with Santa! There was another Sleigh ornament and I went over to check it out.

Just then I heard bells and "Ho Ho Ho" and from high above Santa's Sleigh rounded the house! I was thrilled. It didnt have Reinder but it was a big Sled.

I flew up to it and was going to get on but it was moving fast and sort of erratic. I think I yelled out can I ride please? Then he came to me like a bus would pull up beside you. His Sleigh was Black and dark green. The rails at the bottom were black. It had several rows. When he pulled up Santa passed me. He looked very odd. Sort of mechanical. His suit was blackish and he was smiling and had a beard but it looked like wires. 

I was standing at about the fourth aisle. I thought about going to his seat but didn't want to miss the chance to get on. So I got on this aisle.

His sleigh took off at incredible speed. and was zooming through the air and I must have thought it felt like a roller coaster because the next thing I new it was on a track going down a hill into a loop. There were to girls sitting beside me now and one in front of os facing us.  The sensation was completely like a coaster and I yelled just like I do on them in terror! LOL

After the loop the Sleigh slowed down and was approaching the loading dock like on a coaster.  The girls were talking to each other and the one next to me was beautiful. I kept taking a glance at her and we would make eye contact. I thought I see how you could fall in love in a dream.*

Then it started to fade. It went black and I was feeling aware of my body. I tried to rub my hands but it was way to late.

I laid still hoping to start another dream but it didn't. I was going over my lucid and must have fell back to sleep. When I woke I could remember two more non lucid dreams after this LD.

I'm so thrilled! I did the advanced task! Even if it is the last day of the month I did it. I remember reading about these task and they seemed so beyond me. But I did it!  ::D:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  ::D:  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::D: 

Whew! 

How cool to start the new year off with THIS! Thank you dreamviews.

The task are awesome because they give you something to reach for.  I've learned many lessons and did new things this month regarding Lucid Dreaming all because I set my mind to do these task.

Thanks again and Happy New Year everyone!

----------


## ninja9578

nice job  ::D:

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

Hahaha, nice. Right on time. I gave up on doing it this month. I want to do next month's. ^^ I'm hoping for a lucid tonight (though I'm absolutely _sure_ *pokes consciousness* that I'll have one) and I'm also going to nap. >D I got 14 hours of sleep yesterday because I went to bed early (but also got up early) and I think I slept from 9 PM to 8 AM... 11 hours. Plus 3 hours of trying to have a WILD nap. ^__^;

----------


## LovingLucidity

> nice job



 Do the wings only last a day since it is the last day of the month?

Just wondering if I will see them at all.  ::?:

----------


## LovingLucidity

> Hahaha, nice. Right on time. I gave up on doing it this month. I want to do next month's. ^^ I'm hoping for a lucid tonight (though I'm absolutely _sure_ *pokes consciousness* that I'll have one) and I'm also going to nap. >D I got 14 hours of sleep yesterday because I went to bed early (but also got up early) and I think I slept from 9 PM to 8 AM... 11 hours. Plus 3 hours of trying to have a WILD nap. ^__^;



Thanks...

Santa looked so weird. This was very cool. A friggin roller coaster to boot. Heck, I could see riding a roller coaster as a task and I got that as a bonus!

Actually I did a lot of new things this month trying for this task.

----------

